# BFD compared to GraphiQ



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Hey everyone

I haven't had any experience using a BFD but from what I gather it has similar functions to the Sabine GraphiQ. anyone 
know more 

D.


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

Just after I noticed it cost $679, I lost all further interest.

Russell


----------

